# From black dyed hair to red



## iio (Dec 31, 2008)

So I colored my hair black a couple months ago and have decided to change my hair to red.  Like a Rich Auburn color.  ANyways...two days ago I used color oops and my hair turned like a light brown color then I waited a day to let my hair rest and then colored it rich auburn.  It didnt turn out as red as I wanted.  It was only red when I was in light but in the shade it was still pretty dark like no one noticed that I colored my hair until I moved into the light and I really wanted my hair red whether I was in the light or shade!  My roots are lighter but my bottom hair isnt.  So I was wondering if I should use color oops one more time? or another hair color remover ? any suggestions?


----------



## mochabean (Dec 31, 2008)

I think if you really want your hair red and a noticeable red shade, you are going to have to get your hair lighter first. Once your hair is lighter, you will be able to color it the red shade you want. 

The reason why your roots are lighter than the rest of your hair is b/c the roots are newer hair-- essentially undamaged healthy hair. While the rest of your hair has already been colored. So it has been processed hair. Processed hair picks up hair color more easily that healthy hair. So your roots picked up less color that the rest of your hair. That is why you need to either color your roots twice, or when coloring your roots, leave the color in your roots longer than the rest of your hair. 

I originally have black asian hair. And at one point, I had my hair dyed a red plum wine, then later on a bright red fire engine red. I had to get my hair bleached to get the red to even show up. But all that work, and the red hair color just started to fade after 2 weeks even with color-treated shampoo. 

Are you sure you want to go thru all that trouble for red hair??? There's a reason why not too many people have red colored hair. It is the most high-maintenance shade to even deal with since any type of "red" always fades the fastest.

Maybe try some semi-permanent color or tints instead. Also, I would give your hair a break and do not color again right away. You could damage your hair and risk your hair falling out.


----------

